# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Droog haar! s.o.s.

## banana

hallo lieve mensen die dit lezen:

ik heb écht heel droog haar, het is gewoon zo kroes, stro, of hoe je het wilt noemen. de shampo's en cremes werken niet echt, weet iemand misschien iets dat wél helpt? :Confused: 

de groeten, van de banana  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Banana,

Heb je al eens tips gevraagd bij je kapper?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Agnes574

http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=4116
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=10295
Heb je deze artikels al gelezen?

----------

